# Probleme bei einer for Schleife



## Yoshi86 (6. Dez 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

wir sollen als Aufgabe rekursiv die McCarthy-Funktion implementieren, was wir auch schnell hinbekommen haben. Allerdings haben wir bei Aufgabenteil b) ein kleines Problem. Hier sollen wir eine main-Methode schreiben, welche für alle Zahlen zwischen 0 und 100 die McCarthy-Funktion berechnet. Falls eine Zahl nicht den Funktionswert 91 hat, sollen wir diese Zahl ausgeben. Falls alle Zahlen den Funktionswert 91 haben, sollen wir ausgeben "Alle Zahlen haben den Funktionswert 91".

Hier schonmal der Code den wir hinbekommen haben(Die Fragen habe ich im Code als Kommentar:

```
public class McCarthy{


public static int M(int n){

if (n > 100)
return n-10;

else
return M(M(n+11));
}

public static void main(String [] args){
int n;
for(int i=0; i<=150;i++){
n = i;
if (M(n) != 91)
System.out.println(M(n)); // Bis hierhin ist alles super. Wir wissen nur nicht
} // wie wir nach der for schleife überprüfen, ob alle
} // Zahlen 91 sind?
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (6. Dez 2011)

setze vor der Schleife eine boolean Variable auf true oder false,
im if wird sie auf den anderen Wert gesetzt, ifs IMMER mit Klammern,

nach der Schleife die Variable anschauen


----------



## VfL_Freak (6. Dez 2011)

Moin,



Yoshi86 hat gesagt.:


> Ok hat sich erledigt ... danke für die Antwort


Warum hast jetzt Deinen ursprünglichen Post gelöscht ???:L :noe:
Damit auch ja keiner - der bspw. über eine Suche hierauf stößt - mehr nachlesen kann, was Du gefragt hast ???:L

Sowas nun weiß Gott nicht Sinn einen Forums !!! :autsch:

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Andi_CH (6. Dez 2011)

Vielleicht kann ein Mod den rekonstruieren ....


----------



## SlaterB (6. Dez 2011)

fertig


----------



## VfL_Freak (6. Dez 2011)

:applaus: :applaus:


----------

